# Internship



## pdark (Nov 19, 2010)

Billing Company seeking someone who is looking for some experience. We are looking for someone to do Insurance verification for upcoming appointments, possibly calling insurance companies or checking web sites for claim status. We are located in Cicero New York.  This is an Internship for experience only.  For more information you may email me at    pdark@cvgs.org.


----------



## jo.wade (Jun 30, 2012)

*Internship Reply*

Hello, my name is Jo Ann Wade and I live in Georgia. Is this something that I could do from my home? If so, I would be interested. You may send reply to my e-mail account.

wadeejoann@hotmail.com


----------



## kml1764 (Jul 1, 2012)

jo.wade said:


> Hello, my name is Jo Ann Wade and I live in Georgia. Is this something that I could do from my home? If so, I would be interested. You may send reply to my e-mail account.
> 
> wadeejoann@hotmail.com




I'm sure that you are eager to do something, but I think it is very important, especially in this field, is to carefully read the details.  Internships in itself are something that you do onsite, not remotely.


----------

